# Blind Guardian's 'The Tides of War'



## Fëanor_7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Last year in September, Blind Guardian released a CD in issue 337 for Rock Hard Magazine (A German music magazine). Most of the CD was from a live show taken from Rock Hard Festival 2016, but the first track on the CD (The Tides of War) was a previously unreleased and unfinished track originally intended to be on Nightfall in Middle-Earth. The track also appeared (seemingly with a different mix) on the 2018 re-issue of Nightfall.

The song is about the burning of the ships once Fëanor arrives in Middle-Earth, and describes how Fingolfin sees the flames rising from Araman.

The lyrics (which are correct) are available here:
https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blindguardian/thetidesofwar.html

Sadly the song's audio seems to be blocked on youtube, however there is a link to a vinyl recording of the song on this video:


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 26, 2019)

Couldn't get your link to play...


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Try this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n5IE20QhRZ94X_Zy2G3JT45lrljL676p/view


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 28, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> Try this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n5IE20QhRZ94X_Zy2G3JT45lrljL676p/view



Thanks Fëanor_7 but still no go. It opens but hitting the play button does naught. And I'm loathe to download files off the internet. But thank you!


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Apr 29, 2019)

I managed to upload it onto youtube myself a few days ago, I don't know if it'll stay up forever but it's worth a try


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 29, 2019)

seems I was too slow... either that or it's permanently blocked in the US 

But thanks for trying...


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah, it's still up for me, must just be a states thing. That's quite a shame, it's a really good song!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 29, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> Yeah, it's still up for me, must just be a states thing. That's quite a shame, it's a really good song!



You've got me too curious...I'm going to keep looking. Thanks again for trying...


----------



## Inziladun (May 4, 2019)

Blind Guardian has a whole album about Middle-earth, called Nightfall in Middle-earth.





Other bands such as Summoning are influenced by Tolkien's work. The lyrics to this can be found in the Histories of Middle-earth.





Emyn Muil has an album titled Túrin Turambar Dagnir Glaurunga





All very good bands, even Bathory's Ring of Gold has a Tolkien feel.


----------



## Fëanor_7 (May 5, 2019)

Inziladun said:


> Blind Guardian has a whole album about Middle-earth, called Nightfall in Middle-earth.



Oh I know, it's one of my favourites 

I had heard of some of the others as well, and I'll definitely check them out.


----------

